# First Deer Ever



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Sunday night I shot and killed my first deer ever! Man was I excited! Sat in the stand over a plot for about an hour when a group of does entered the field right next to my stand. No shots, so I decided to wait. I could hear something hanging back cracking branches and it sounded big. I thought I would wait to see what it was. The does grazed around a bit and then the buck snorted/whistled (probably winded me). I thought I was busted for sure. 20 minutes later the does entered the far end of the field (same group). I picked the largest of the group and waited for my shot. They came within 20 yards and I drew. My heart was pounding and I couldn't quite get the shot line up right. I thought I had it line up right with my mask over my nose. I let the arrow fly. It hit the ground about 10 feet short of the deer. All three of the deer kind of startled a bit and ran in a big circle. They soon worked their way back to me. The big doe walked right up to within 10-25 yards with her vitals at a 45 degree angle to me. I drew back, then letup and moved the mask off my nose, re-drew lined my 20 yard pin up right behind the shoulder blade and counted to 3. SMACK! I saw my arrow sticking in the dirt. I knew I had hit her.

They all kicked and ran out of the field. I tried to listen for a crash when she fell, but I didn't. I noted the time of the kill (6:40pm) and called my buddy to come help track it and get the ATV to get the deer out. After going back to the truck and changing out of the scent-lok we came back to my arrow and followed the blood for about 20 yards into the woods where she lay in a pile. Dead. Nice shot through the lungs. Not a lot of blood (hard trail to follow at night). 

She's not a trophy buck, but a great way to start my deer hunting habit - I mean hobby. 

It was my second day in the stand and second arrow shot at a deer. 

I used a diamond rapture bow, whitetail carbon arrows with 100 grain muzzy broadheads and a quicktune hurricane release. Everything worked flawlessly! I'll post a pic when I get them developed.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

That's an exciting hunt Crankus! Congrats on your first deer and your first bow kill! Are you going for 2 or 3 deer this year? I'll be hunting for 2 in my zone and then 1 in another.

That's about the time I'm seeing my deer in the evening also, 20 minute or so before dark.

What kind of cuts/burger/jerky are you planning on? Did you take it to a processing place or are you doing it yourself. I bought a DVD video at Gander Mnt that shows you how to take it from field dressing to completely deboning and making your cuts. I'm picking up my deer today, took it there Saturday morning and he called last night and told me it was done. I took mine to Country Cuts in Augusta, Oh.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job Crankus! I know you put in a lot of time preparing for the season with the new bow. I am sure it feels great to see it pay off.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your first  Oh what a feeeling


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I may have botched the gutting job, so I told them to salvage as much as they could (I cut into the intestines by accident). I asked for some ground venison, steaks and roast if there was enough. Mine was about the same size as yours, Bill. My in-laws know how to butcher it, but I took it to a place over by Marysville, called Warner's. 

I will probably just go for a buck now. Only my wife and I, so no need for 3. I will have to go freezer shopping now!

Man was the heart pumping fast and hard! I'll never forget that feeling!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

While it is important to do a good job field dressing, I think that if you wash off the deer with a hose inside then you aren't going to notice in bad taste in the meat. 

I was a little rusty at the field dressing too, last time I did it was about 16 years ago when I used to hunt with a gun back home. At that point, I had my Dad to help me also. I remembered fast as I was doing it on Saturday and I'm sure I didn't do the cleanest job in the world either!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

10-4 on the hose deal. My buddy had me do that within about 30 minutes of it's final breath. I had to leave it in my truck last night (it was about 40 degrees outside) with a bag of ice in the cavity. I checked it in and took it to the processors first thing this morning.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Just a heads up, Alot of deer processors will open up for ya so you can put them in the locker IF you know how to get ahold of them or you call them before they close the doors. Thats why I believe if your going to use a processor get to know him, stick with him and become a regular. I would have probably hung her up and fanagled a way to keep her iced. Maybe dry Ice, I don't know but I do know they sell it at Meijers now  at 40 degrees you should be fine if you kept the cavity iced down good but if I remember right bacteria can grow anywhere over the low to mid 30's . Congrats on your first deer, Now go find anotherone


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I will stick with this one as long as they do good by me. The issue was getting it checked in by the time we had it gutted. I didn't think of that when I shot it at 6:40 on a Sunday evening. Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

crankus_maximus said:


> I will stick with this one as long as they do good by me. The issue was getting it checked in by the time we had it gutted. I didn't think of that when I shot it at 6:40 on a Sunday evening. Live and learn, I guess.


Ahhhhhhhh yes. That could be a problem


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Great story Crankus. Congrats. There is nothing like your first deer. You mentioned the start of a hobby in your other post....Its actually much more like an addiction  . I've never done drugs, but I am sure they can't come close to the rush that you get when you are at full draw on a deer. There have been a few times that I thought that the deer might spook from the sound of my heart beating. If you could bottle that feeling you would be a millionaire. 

Washing out the cavity and cooling the deer fast is key. When I got my first deer an old timer told me to wash out the cavity with a baking soda solution and then rinse it out real well. I've done it with every deer since and I have never had gamey venison. I think the soda stops bacteria from growing. People talk about all kinds of B.S. ways to prepare venison in the kitchen so that it tastes good. It kills me. Take care of the deer in the field and it will taste great at the table.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats. I have been hunting public and haven't seen to much. I need to find some private land to hunt.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> 10-4 on the hose deal. My buddy had me do that within about 30 minutes of it's final breath. I had to leave it in my truck last night (it was about 40 degrees outside) with a bag of ice in the cavity. I checked it in and took it to the processors first thing this morning.


 It sounds to me like you did a fine job with cleaning and cooling down that deer. I know the temps around our place made it down in to the 30's so it would have been perfect for cooling one down. Personally I would not have even bothered with the ice in the cavity but I would have gotten her hung up and the chest cavity spread open and rear legs as well. That would allow for the best air flow to cool down. I am not saying the ice is a bad thing just that at that temperature I would not have bothered getting the ice unless I had her out early in the evening before the cool down or into the next day as it warmed up.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know some people who will quarter up the deer and toss it in a spare refrigerator. This of course would have to happen after you have checked the deer in. But once the hooves and head are cut off the quarters do not take up a lot of space.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Good Job Crank!, and welcome to bowhunting as you are now forever hooked.

Don't forget about that 10 pounds of jerky you promised me


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Well you do have till 8pm or something like that the following day to check the deer in... Sounds like a good excuse to call off work and hunt the next morning as well. As long as you have your first deer temporary tagged you can get another one the same day.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

TritonBill said:


> Well you do have till 8pm or something like that the following day to check the deer in... Sounds like a good excuse to call off work and hunt the next morning as well. As long as you have your first deer temporary tagged you can get another one the same day.


 Good point Bill! They changed that rule a few years ago. It used to be that you had to check in the first deer before you could hunt again which really messed guys up. Then they changed to where you just need to have it temporary tagged. A lot of guys, particularly during slug season, would not shoot does early on until they dot their buck. Now they can do it either way.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for all of the praise guys! It truelly was a rush at full draw while trying to hold the pin on the target. I thought for sure she heard me hit the back wall on my draw and adjust my stance in the stand a bit for a good perpendicular line-up. 

I'd like to thank F & S for all of the great info leading up to this season. It truelly helped to prepare me in scent control, wind direction, stand placement, and finally the practice necessary to make a good shot. 

I sound like a race car driver.....


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Hopefully my first will be coming this weekend!!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Gotta watch when you plan to hunt on a Saturday afternoon/evening...you get a deer late and a lot of check stations are already closed...and even more are not even open on Sunday.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

In the hunting regulations they have a list per county where you can check a deer in. They also post what time and days they are open.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats on your first deer, it is an addiction & you'll probably hunt the rest of your life, maybe be able to share it with a youngster to pass on the tradition ! If you wanted to fill your tag but didn't want the meat you probably could donate it to a local food bank


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I will take my kids hunting. Definitely. If I had the opportunity to harvest more deer than my family and I can eat I would donate the meat to Hunters for Hunger. Currently, I buy 2 tags. I shot my doe and now I am holding out for a trophy buck. If I don;t see one, and I do see a large doe before season end....I may shoot another doe. Not sure yet.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on your first bow deer man . I know who I'll be comeing to see to watch some football games and have some steak or chops !


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Ha! That's a good one Phil! I don't think my doe was big enough to feed both you and I on a Saturday/Sunday afternoon! Besides, the wife wants first crack at the tenderloins and such.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

What are you saying ? Are we both pigs ?  Congrats again .


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Just ask Marshall...oink, oink, oink


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well in Marshal's case , you would need to bag 4 or 5 deer to get through a football game !


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Ha! I had better get back to work, er...I mean fun!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good job crankus.We'll have to change your name to Arrowis Flingis Knock a Deer Downis. And yes i am a pig.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

You make me laugh so much it hurts. I guess we're all pigs...oink!


----------

